# حوائط على الاعصاب الهوردى



## أسامه نواره (11 أغسطس 2010)

ماذا أفعل عندما يقع حمل الحوائط على الاعصاب عند تصميم البلاطه الهوردى؟؟


----------



## أسامه نواره (11 أغسطس 2010)

وجدت هذا السؤال يعيق كثيرا من زملائنا المهندسيين فأردت أن أفتح باب النقاش فيه


----------



## محمد_الانشائية (11 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
يمكن حساب وزن الحائط على المتر الطولي من العصب
وبعدها تؤخذ كحمولة موزعة بانتظام أي تضاف الى حمولة الوزن الذاتي للعصب وغيرها من الحمولات الموزعة خطيا على العصب​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 أغسطس 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> ماذا أفعل عندما يقع حمل الحوائط على الاعصاب عند تصميم البلاطه الهوردى؟؟


 
اهلا استاذنا الفاضل م اسامة نوارة - وكل عام وانتم بخير والامة العربيه والاسلامية 

اعتقد ان حمل الحائط يجب ان يضاف علي حمل هذا العصب ويتم تصميم العصب بحيث يقاوم الاحمال الكلية الواقعة عليه 
ولو تطلب التصميم تغيير تسليح العصب فقط بزيادة هذا التسليح مع الابقاء علي نفس قطاع العصب الخرساني فلا مانع من ذلك - او زيادة عرض هذا العصب مع زيادة تسليحه اذا كان العرض الاصلي لا يفي بالمتطلبات 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــد_


----------



## life for rent (11 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
اذا كان الحائط عمودى على الاعصاب فهذا مقبول
واذا كان موازى للاعصاب ويقع على عصب واحد.........فالمفضل اننا نحاول تغيير ذلك .....وان لم نتمكن سنصمم العصب اللى شايل الحائط ليتحمل هذه الاحمال.....يعنى هنزود ابعاده وتسليحه واهم مايميزه عن الاعصاب الاخرى اننا هنخلى الكانات فيه كانات مقفولة كانه كمرة عادى جدا
ومنتظر رأى الاساتذة طبعا


----------



## أسامه نواره (11 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​1- من الحلول الغير الاقتصاديه فى أى سقف أن تكون الكمرات المدفونه (الكمرات الهوردى) كمرات بسيطه ( Simple beam) لماذا ؟ لاننا سوف نحصل على أعلى قيمه للعزوم ( W*L*L/8) وبالتالى على أقصى قيمة لسهم الهبوط ( Deflection) كما أن نحصل على أكبر عرض تصميمى للكمره المدفونه لان عمق الكمره ثابت مما يؤدى الى زيادة الاوزان على الكمره نفسها
2- من الحلول الغير اقتصاديه أيضا أن يتم تحميل كمره على كمره بدون أن تكون هذه الكمرات مستمره أو أن تكون الكمرات مرتكزه مباشره على الاعمده 
3- الحل الامثل للبلاطه الهوردى هو أن تكون الاعمده على مديول واحد أى على محور واحد هذا يؤدى الى أن تكون الكمرات الهوردى المدفونه مستمره( continous beam) هنا سوف نحصل على كمرات ذات عرض أقل وبالتالى الحمل الذاتى للكمره يكون أقل كما أن الحديد الرئسيى للكمره سوف يكون أقل وكذلك سهم الهبوط ( deflection) سوف يكون أقل 
4- اذا نظرنا الى أن تكون الاعمده على مديول واحد أى على محور واحد هنا سوف نصل الى أن يكون الحديد مشابه تماما للبلاطه ال( Flat Slab) كيف ؟ انظر الى الكمرات المدفونه المستمره عند الاعمده فى تسليحها اليست تناظر ال(Column Strip) فى البلاطه المسطحه الفطريه فى تسليحها ( Flat Slab) ؟؟ 
انظر أيضا الى الاعصاب فى البلاطه الهوردى فى تسليحها اليست تناظر ال ( Field Strip) فى تسليحها فى البلاطه الفطريه اللاكمريه ( Flat Slab) ؟؟
5- يمكن نصل فى النهايه الى الحل الامثل أن نحل البلاطه الهوردى انشائيا وكأنها بلاطه ( Flat slab) اذا تم كانت الاعمده على مديول واحد أى على محاور واحده وهذه يحددها خبرة المهندس الانشائى المصمم 
6- يمكن بعد أن نصل الى المثاليه فى توزيع الاعمده على أن تكون على مديول واحد على الغاء الكمرات الهوردى نفسها فى السقف الهوردى ؟؟؟؟؟؟ كيف ؟ يكون ذلك بعمل الاعصاب فى الاتجاهيين ويتم عمل (Column Head) عند الاعمده فقط هنا يتم حل السقف على أنه بلاطه ( Waffle Slab) وهنا تصبح البلاطه فى تصرفها انشائيا كما لو كانت بلاطه ( Flat Slab) 
7- وما الذى يمنعنا من عمل كمرات هوردى مستمره فى سقف البلاطه الهوردى ؟؟ الذى يمنع بعض من المهندسيين المصممين الانشائيين هو أن يقوم بعمل كمره مدفونه أسفل كل حائط كما يقوم بتحميل كمره هوردى على كمره هوردى عدة مرات خشية أن تكون الحوائط مرتكزه مباشرة على الاعصاب سواء كان الجدار موازى للعصب أو عمودى عليه ولاينظر الى جعل الكمرات الهوردى مستمره
8- لذلك ماذا نفعل اذا تم تحميل العصب بحمل الحائط ؟؟وماذا نفعل اذا كان هذا الحائط موازى لطول العصب ذات الاتجاه الواحد ويقع هذا الحائط فى منتصف المسافه بين العصبين أى يتم تحميله على البلاطه أعلى الاعصاب الهوردى ؟؟ وماذا نفعل اذا كان حمل الحائط مرتكز عمودى على اتجاه العصب فى البلاطه ذات الاتجاه الواحد؟؟
9- اذا تم التصرف وحل تحميل حمل الحائط على أعصاب البلاطه الهوردى هنا سوف نتحلل من التقيد بمكان الكمرات الهوردى وكذلك مكان واتجاه الاعمده وبالتالى سوف نصل الى حالة البلاطه ال(Flat Slab) حيث يتم وضع الاعمده فى أى مكان وكذلك يتم عمل الحوائط فى أى مكان والحل الامثل كما ذكرنا أن تكون الاعمده على مديول واحد
للموضوع بقيه


----------



## أسامه نواره (11 أغسطس 2010)

واليكم أحد أوضاع الحوائط على الاعصاب الهوردى


----------



## kingoo (11 أغسطس 2010)

أفضل عمل كمرة مدفونة اسفل الحائط


----------



## ssrr22 (11 أغسطس 2010)

إذا كان الجدار في نفس إتجاه العصب فيتم عمل جسر صغير ( بسيط الإستناد) ويحمل عليه
إذا كان الجدار فوق الأعصاب ( عمودي على اتجاهها) فيتم تحميل الجدار على الأعصاب كقوة مركز وينقل الحمل من العصب إلى الجسور ( بحسب ردود الأفعال الناتجة من العصب) كل طرف على حدى 




أسامه نواره قال:


> 3- الحل الامثل للبلاطه الهوردى هو أن تكون الاعمده على مديول واحد أى على محور واحد هذا يؤدى الى أن تكون الكمرات الهوردى المدفونه مستمره( continous beam) هنا سوف نحصل على كمرات ذات عرض أقل وبالتالى الحمل الذاتى للكمره يكون أقل كما أن الحديد الرئسيى للكمره سوف يكون أقل وكذلك سهم الهبوط ( deflection) سوف يكون أقل​




بالنسبة لفكرة توزيع الأعمدة بانتظام فهذا لايمكن في المباني السكنية والإدارية ويمكن فقط ان تكون في المراكز التجارية لأن لكل شخص طلباته ورغباته في تقسيم مبناه
لذلك وطالما أن الجسور الهردي مخفية فنقوم بالربط بين الأعمدة بجسور هردي مائلة فلا يوجد ضرر لأنها مخفية 

ويمكن إلغاء أغلب الجسور الثانوية في الهردي وتحميل القواطع على الأعصاب بنفس الطريقة التي ذكرتها سابقا وبالتالي وفرنا في التسليح 

وبالتوفيق 
م/ عبد الغني علي الجند​​


----------



## mohammedkhairy (11 أغسطس 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> واليكم أحد أوضاع الحوائط على الاعصاب الهوردى



اخى الكريم بداية كل عام وانت بخير
الصور المرفقة تدل على ان تم تحميل الحائط على البلوكات وليس على الاعصاب
كيف ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وهل يصح !!!!!!!! 
اعرف انه البلوكات لا تحمل اى احمال


----------



## العبد لله (12 أغسطس 2010)

دوما تطرح الجديد والمفيد اخي المهندس اسامه ربنا يبارك فيك 

لي سؤال بالنسبه لجزء البلاطه الخرسانيه اعلي البلوك والعصب

كيف يكون تسليحها حديد الفرش والغطاء 

هل له حسابات ام مينيمم ؟؟؟

والفرش بيكون في اي اتجاه في الهولو بلوك ون واي وتو واي ؟؟؟ 

والغطاء هل بحط سيخين علي كل بلوك ام ماذا ؟؟؟

وهل يجب حديد فرش ان يكون اسفل الحديد العلوي للعصب ؟؟؟

ولو يوجد طريقه سريعه تسهل علينا فرض عرض الهيدن بيم اثناء عمل الستاتيكل سيستم 

ارجو الا اكون اثقلت عليك يا استشاري الملتقي

ورمضان كريم عليك و وكل عام وانت بخير وبصحه جيده


----------



## أسامه نواره (12 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ محى الدين محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> اهلا استاذنا الفاضل م اسامة نوارة - وكل عام وانتم بخير والامة العربيه والاسلامية
> 
> اعتقد ان حمل الحائط يجب ان يضاف علي حمل هذا العصب ويتم تصميم العصب بحيث يقاوم الاحمال الكلية الواقعة عليه
> ولو تطلب التصميم تغيير تسليح العصب فقط بزيادة هذا التسليح مع الابقاء علي نفس قطاع العصب الخرساني فلا مانع من ذلك - او زيادة عرض هذا العصب مع زيادة تسليحه اذا كان العرض الاصلي لا يفي بالمتطلبات
> ...


أهلا بك كمشرف من قبل الاداره الموقره وهذه أول مشاركه بعد الوضع الجديد فأرجو أن تكون فى أفضل صحه وكل عام وأنتم بخير 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك أوقات سعيده​


----------



## أسامه نواره (12 أغسطس 2010)

فى هذا الوضع يكون حمل الحوائط عمودى على الاعصاب
ماهو الحل وكيف يتم ذلك انشائيا


----------



## محمد_الانشائية (12 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
عندما يكون الحائط متعامد مع اتجاه الأعصاب
يحسب وزن الحائط الاجمالي
ثم نقسم الناتج على مساحة البلاطة فيصبح لدينا حمولة موزعة بانتظام على السطح
نقوم بضرب الناتج بمقدار التباعد بين الأعصاب فنحصل على حصة كل عصب من حمولة الحائط مقدرة على المتر الطولي من كل عصب​


----------



## لبيب مكاوى (12 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اولا شكرا لهذا الموضوع لاننى تعرضت لة بالفعل فى الموقع وكانت الحائط عمودى على العصب وهذة الحالة قمنا بوضع فواتير تحت الحائط بتسليح 8اسياخ قطر 16مم كل 5سم 
اما اذا كان الحائط موازى للعصب وبالتالى يتم تصميم هذا العصب على انة كمرة وذلك اقترح واللة اعلم


----------



## mohy_y2003 (12 أغسطس 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ محى الدين محمد
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> أهلا بك كمشرف من قبل الاداره الموقره وهذه أول مشاركه بعد الوضع الجديد فأرجو أن تكون فى أفضل صحه وكل عام وأنتم بخير
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ومشكور اخي الفاضل م اسامه وبارك الله فيك وكل عام وانتم والامه العربيه والاسلاميه بخير وفي احسن حال ....... واشكرك بالاصالة عن نفسي وبالنيابة عن الادارة الموقرة علي جهودك في المنتدي وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (12 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
كل عام و حضرتك بخير 
نشكر حضرتك لطرح تساؤلات عامة فعلا نتعرض لها
لكن لي تساؤل فقد تعلمنا ان الحائط دائما ما يكون اسفله كمرة الا في حالة الفلات سلاب
فهل ما حضرتك تعنيه هو دراسة اقتصادية للهوردي بحيث نقلل من تواجد الكمرات المدفونة؟؟؟؟؟؟
و ان كنت سمعت كثيرا من مهندسينا الأفاضل زوي الخبرة ان الكمرات المدفونة في الحياة العملية تتشكل بتشكل السقف لأن الأنيرشيا الخاصة بها ضعيفة
و قد بدأنا نقاشا في موضوع الكمرات المدفونة و لم ننتهي منه بنتيجة نهائية فما زال الحوار فيها مفتوح و سوف ارفق الرابط للموضوع لنضيفه الي هنا ان احببت حضرتك تشارك في موضوع الكمرات المدفونة


----------



## أسامه نواره (12 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ محمد _ الانشائيه 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا سوف ندرس حالة الحائط عمودى على الاعصاب​


> يمكن حساب وزن الحائط على المتر الطولي من العصب
> وبعدها تؤخذ كحمولة موزعة بانتظام أي تضاف الى حمولة الوزن الذاتي للعصب وغيرها من الحمولات الموزعة خطيا على العصب





ssrr22 قال:


> إذا كان الجدار فوق الأعصاب ( عمودي على اتجاهها) فيتم تحميل الجدار على الأعصاب كقوة مركز وينقل الحمل من العصب إلى الجسور ( بحسب ردود الأفعال الناتجة من العصب) كل طرف على حدى





م /لبيب مكاوى قال:


> اولا شكرا لهذا الموضوع لاننى تعرضت لة بالفعل فى الموقع وكانت الحائط عمودى على العصب وهذة الحالة قمنا بوضع فواتير تحت الحائط بتسليح 8اسياخ قطر 16مم كل 5سم














يتم عمل حمل الحائط كحمل مركز على العصب فى المكان المحدد على المسقط الافقى كالاتى :-
1- نفترض أننا سوف نقوم بتجزئة الحائط الرأسي الى أجزاء رأسيه كل جزء من الحائط يتم تحميله على العرض الفعال للعصب والعرض الفعال للعصب هنا = عرض (Rib) + عرض بلوكة الطوب الهوردى= 0.10 + 0.40 = 0.50 م 
2- نحسب حمل الحائط الرأسى على المتر المسطح ( W) =( سمك المبانى * كثافة طوب المبانى + 0.04 م محاره من الناحيتين * كثافة المحاره ) * 1.40 (هنا تم تصعيد حمل الحائط ultimate) * ارتفاع الحائط 
3- نحسب حمل الحائط كحمل مركز على العصب = ( W ) * العرض الفعال للعصب (0.50 م ) 
4- يتم تكملة حساب بقية الاحمال على العصب وهى الاحمال الموزعه للمتر الطولى من العصب من أحمال حيه وأحمال التشطيب والوزن الذاتى للعصب والبلاطه اعلاه وكذلك وزن الطوب الهوردى
5- يتم حساب اجهادات العزوم وقوى القص على اعتبار حالى العصب (Simple or continous) وكما ذكرنا هى العمل دائما على أن تكون الاعصاب وكذلك الكمرات الهوردى مستمره مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار أن قطاع العصب فى العزوم الموجبه هو (T-sec) محدد بعرض ثابت هو 0.50م 
للحديث بقيه ان شاء الله


----------



## أسامه نواره (12 أغسطس 2010)

الاخت المهندسه / اقرأ وارتقى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وكل عام وانت بخير


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> كل عام و حضرتك بخير
> نشكر حضرتك لطرح تساؤلات عامة فعلا نتعرض لها


 أولا حمد الله على السلامه والمنتدى نور ثانى بحضرتك بعد غياب فتره ندعو الله أن تكون خيرا انشاء الله


----------



## العبد لله (13 أغسطس 2010)

العبد لله قال:


> دوما تطرح الجديد والمفيد اخي المهندس اسامه ربنا يبارك فيك
> 
> لي سؤال بالنسبه لجزء البلاطه الخرسانيه اعلي البلوك والعصب
> 
> ...



ارجو الاهتمام اخي اسامه , ولا السؤال سهل لدرجه انك مش عاوز ترد عليه

شكرا علي اي حال وكل سنه وانت طيب


----------



## أسامه نواره (13 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس الموقر / العبد لله 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وكل عام وانتم بخير​


> ارجو الاهتمام اخي اسامه , ولا السؤال سهل لدرجه انك مش عاوز ترد عليه
> 
> شكرا علي اي حال وكل سنه وانت طيب


عفوا يامهندس /العبد لله فأن سؤالك من أفضل الاسئله وينم على فهمك للبلاطه الهوردى ومحاولة المعرفه أكثر عنها فأنا وأنت معا هنا لتوضيح المزيد عنها للنفع العام 
وان شاء الله سوف ارد على كل كلمه فى سؤالك 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده وكل عام وأنتم بخير​


----------



## أسامه نواره (13 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ العبد لله 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​نبدأ أولا فى التذكير بخصائص البلاطه الهوردى وبعض من المعلومات عنها :-
1- كما تعرف يستخدم الطوب الاحمر الطفلى أو الطوب الاسمنتى أو الفوم لملئ الاجزاء من البلاطه الغير فعاله فى قطاع الخرسانه أسفل خط التعادل ( nutral axis) للقطاع وذلك لمحاولة التخلص من الاجزاء الخرسانيه التى لاتعمل فى القطاع فى الشد أو الضغط وبذلك نخفف الاوزان الذاتيه للبلاطه مع الاحتفاظ بعمق كبير فعال للقطاع الاعصاب هنا كانت نظريه البلاطه الهوردى مما أدى الى استعمالها فى الاماكن ذات المسطحات الكبيره نسبيا 
2- مع استخدام الفوم بدلا من الطوب فى بلاطة الهوردى أدى ذلك الى تخفيف وزن المتر المسطح من البلاطه وهذا ممتاز جدا بالاضافه الى أن هذا الفوم عازل للحراره فهذا عظيم أيضا لذلك وكما نعرف أن غالبية هذه البلاطات يتم استخدامها فى منطقة الخليج العربى 
3- هنا فى مصر استعمال البلاطه الهوردى غير شائع مثل البلاطه الفطريه اللاكمريه ( Flat Slab) مع العلم لو تم تصيم البلاطه الهوردى بطريقه سليمه سوف تكون اقتصاديه أكثر من ناحيه نسبة الحديد والتكلفه ويرجع ذلك لسببين :- الاول هو المجمعه العشريه فالمجمعه (أو الدكتور المراجع) ليس عندهم وقت لمراجعة أحمال الكمرات والاعصاب بطريقه يدويه لان المراجع غالبا يكون مهندس صغير السن ليس لديه الخبره الكافيه فى الحسابات اليدويه لذلك غالبا مايرفض مشروع به اسقف هوردى فى المجمعه العشريه 
الثانى :- فى العمارات والمناطق المحددة الارتفاع الكلى للعماره يحتاج صاحب المشروع الى كل 1سم ارتفاع لزيادة عدد الادوار مع الاحتفاظ بالارتفاع الكلى على حسب اشتراطات الحى لذلك يزيد من اقتصاديات المشروع ولذلك المصمم الانشائى يلجأ دائما للبلاطه اللاكمريه (Flat Slab) مع العلم بأن المصمم الانشائى لو أحسن فى تصميم البلاطه الهوردى فسوف يقلل من سمكها وكذلك نسبة الحديد فيها وبالتالى سوف تكون أكثر اقتصاديه من البلاطه اللاكمريه (Flat Slab) وخصوصا مع وجود طوب الفوم المهمل الوزن والذى يمكن تحديد ارتفاع الطوبه وابعادها على حسب الطلب وذلك بعد تحديد المهندس الانشائى المصمم للسمك الكلى للبلاطه والذى ليس شرطا أو قرائننا أن يكون 27 سم أو 32 سم كذلك فى وجود البرامج الانشائيه الجاهزه وخصوصا برنامج السيف 12 والذى يرسم السقف الهوردى ويحلله انشائيا بطريقه رائعه من هنا يجب أن نتطور مع هذه البرامج واعادة مراجعة طرق التصميم للبلاطه الهوردى لانها من وجهت نظرى من أفضل أنواع البلاطات لو تم تصميمها بطريقه سليمه وللاسف لايوجد عنها الكثير فى الكتب ولم يهتم بها أثناء الدراسه الجامعيه
3- أهم خطوه للمصمم الانشائى عند تصميم سقف بلاطه هوردى هو محاولة ملئ الفراغات بالطوب الهوردى أى تقليل كميات الخرساته وذلك للحصول على أفضل تصميم اقتصادى للسقف وكما نعرف أن مكعب الطوب الهوردى الذى يستخدم فى السقف من واقع الحياه العمليه يتراوح بين 20- 30% وأنه بالخبره العمليه كل متر مسطح من اجمالى سقف البلاطه الهوردى بعد تصميمه يحتاج الى عدد 4 طوبات مقاس 20*20*40 أو 25*20*40 على سبيل المثال سقف مسطحه = 250 م2 والسقف كله هوردى بسمك 27 سم سوف يحتاج الى عدد طوب مقاس 20*20*40= 250 *4 = 1000 طوبه تقريبا ويكون ذلك بالمحاولات الاتيه لزيادة كمية الطوب الهوردى فى السقف :- 
أ- الابتعاد نهائيا بقدر المستطاع عن استخدام الكمرات المدفونه البسيطه (Simple beam) 
ب- الابتعاد عن تحميل كمره على كمره وتكرار ذلك عدة مرات 
ج- ليس شرطا أن يتم وضع أسفل كل جدار كمره مدفونه وهذا يحللنا من وضع كمرات بسيطه وسوف اشرح ذالك لاحقا والاهم هو عمل الكمرات المدفونه مستمره 
د- الابتعاد عن الكمرات المائله بقدر المستطاع لانها تتسبب فى وجود أماكن حولها على شكل مثلثات لايمكن وضع أجزاء من الطوب الهوردى فيها وبالتالى تمتلى بالخرسانه وبالتالى زيادة الوزن على الكمره الدفونه 
و- الاحتيار الامثل لعرض الكمرات الهوردى ومحاولة أن يكون عرض هذه الكمرات أقل مايمكن لتقليل الحمل الذاتى للكمره الهوردى مع تشغيل حديد التعليق العلوى ( الحديد الاضافى العلوى) والافضل أن يكون نسبة الحديد الاضافى العلوى القيمه العظمى التى يسمح بها الكود وهى 0.40 من الحديد الرئيسى السفلى على حسب الكود المصرى
للحديث بقيه ان شاء الله


----------



## zezoamer (13 أغسطس 2010)

انا بصمم برج وعندى كمرة بحرها 14 متر و والمسافة العرضية بينها وبين الكمرة الاخرى 4 متر ومزروع عليها 3 اعمدة ليحملوا السقف الاخير للبرج اى الكمرة شايلة سقفين الأخير وفبل الأخير ارجو خبراتكم للتاكيد طلعت معايا 80سم *80سم للقطاع 16 سيخ قطر 25 مم


----------



## ماجدان (13 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....... جميعا 

كل عام وحضراتكم بخير ورمضان كريم 

اود ان اشارككم بقدر معلوماتى الضئيله خصوصا فى عالم التصميمات الشاسع 

بسم الله 

فى قاعده اتعلمناها من واقع الحياه العمليه وبالطبع ترتكز على اساس علمى ...... بتقول 
" عايز سقف كمرات ساقطه وأعمده ( dropped Beams & coulmns ) يبقى ( Solid Slab ) ولكن سقف ( Flat Slab ) يعنى تحذف الكمرات ( Beams ) وسقف ( Hollow Block ) يعنى تحذف كمرات وأعمده ( Beams & Coulmns ) " 

يخصنا الآن بالذكر ... البلاطه Hollow Block 

تحياتى يا ست هولو 
أيه هيا مواصفاتك وأستخداماتك ؟؟؟؟

ببساطه شديده 
1 - التخلى عن الخرسانه إلى حد كبير بقوالب طوب 
2 - وزن خفيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييف
3 - تحذف الكمرات والأعمده 
4 - تستخدم لتغطية المساحات الكبيره دون اعمده داخليه ( أهم حااااجه )
5 - عازل جيد للصوت ( عشان تخانتها والفرغات من الطوب )
6 - عازل جيد للحراره ( لنفس سبب عزل الصوت )
7 - رديئة عزل الرطوبقه ( لنفس السب )

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
وحقيقة فالسبب الرئيسى لأستخدام هذه البلاطه والبدأ بالتفكير فى التصميم لتغطية المساحات الكبيره واخص الرسبشانات وقاعات الإجتماعات الصغيره دون وجود أعمده داخليه 

إذن من أين تاتى الحوائط على الاعصاب والبلكات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وجود حوائط على مساحة سقف هلوبلوك وضع غير مقبول وغير صحيح وإلا ما كنت استخدمت سقف مكون من الهلو بلوك من ألأساس 

ولكن وفرضا وجود هذا الحائط بصوره او باخرى كما فى الحاله الشاذه الموضحه بالموضوع 
فيتم تصميم Rib مخصوص لهذا الحائط وإن لم يكن فيصمم ال Rib الموجود فعليا لتحمل هذا الحمل كما 
أوضح المهندس محى 

إما بحمل موزع أو مركز .......... كيف يحلو لك طريقة الحساب 
ألا يمكنك تحويل الأحمال المركزه إلى أحمال موزعه بمساحاتها التى تؤثر بها والعكس ؟؟؟؟؟

وللحديث بقيه


----------



## أسامه نواره (13 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ zezoamer
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يجب أن تلاحظ الاتى :-
1- هل الكمره ذات البحر 14.00 م كمره مستمره (continous) أم بسيطه (Simlpe) اذا كانت بسيطه حاول بقدر المستطاع ان تجعلها مستمره 
2- لابد من الحصول على العزوم وقوى القص على الكمره تحت تأثير الاعمال الرأسيه من رد فعل الاعمده المزروعه وكذلك الاحمال من بلاطة السقف وكذلك وزن الكمره نفسها 
3- الاهم هو التحقق من قوى الاختراق (punching shear) لاحمال الاعمده المذروعه على الكمره 
4- لابد من الاخذ فى الاعتبار تأثير الرياح والزلازل على الاحمال على الكمره ذات 14


----------



## أسامه نواره (13 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس /سالدان 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​اولا اشكرك على المشاركه فى دراسة هذا الموضوع الذى ارجوأن نصل فيه للحل الانشائى السليم 


> وحقيقة فالسبب الرئيسى لأستخدام هذه البلاطه والبدأ بالتفكير فى التصميم لتغطية المساحات الكبيره واخص الرسبشانات وقاعات الإجتماعات الصغيره دون وجود أعمده داخليه
> 
> إذن من أين تاتى الحوائط على الاعصاب والبلكات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


واضح انك لم تذهب الى دول الخليج كمهندس مصمم أومنفذ اول لم تشاهد الابنيه فى مكه المكرمه او فى المدينه المنوره اذا ذهبت لاداء عمره فان 90 % من المبانى الا لم يكن غالبيتها من الاسقف الهوردى وغالبية أصحاب هذه المبانى يحبون التغيير فى التقسيمات الداخليه وخصوصا عند انتهاء الاسقف والبدء فى مبانى الطوب 


> وجود حوائط على مساحة سقف هلوبلوك وضع غير مقبول وغير صحيح وإلا ما كنت استخدمت سقف مكون من الهلو بلوك من ألأساس
> 
> ولكن وفرضا وجود هذا الحائط بصوره او باخرى كما فى الحاله الشاذه الموضحه بالموضوع


نحن هنا ندرس قوانين انشائيه محكومه بالكود الذى يتم التصميم من خلاله وليس من خلال الاهواء والحجر على الافكار ارجو منكم اعطاء رد هندسى من خلال ارقام هل هذا الوضع امن ام غير امن عندها نقول أن هذا الوضع غير مقبول نحن بالانتظار فى الرد علينا بالاقام وبالكود الذى يثبت ان هذا الوضع شاذ
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## أسامه نواره (13 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ماذا يحدث فى تصميم البلاطه ال( Waffle Slab) وماذا عن الحوائط التى تكون عليها وكيف يمكن التصرف فيها وكيف يتم تصميم هذه البلاطه أصلا


----------



## ماجدان (13 أغسطس 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس /سالدان
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​[/color]
> تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

واشكر لك حسن متابعتك 



أسامه نواره قال:


> واضح انك لم تذهب الى دول الخليج كمهندس مصمم أومنفذ اول لم تشاهد الابنيه فى مكه المكرمه او فى المدينه المنوره اذا ذهبت لاداء عمره فان 90 % من المبانى الا لم يكن غالبيتها من الاسقف الهوردى وغالبية أصحاب هذه المبانى يحبون التغيير فى التقسيمات الداخليه وخصوصا عند انتهاء الاسقف والبدء فى مبانى الطوب ​



نعم لقد اصبت سيدى 
وهذه حقيقه وانا اتكلم من منطلق دراسه هندسيه وليس فكر وطلبات مستخدمين فى بقعه من بقاع الوطن 



أسامه نواره قال:


> نحن هنا ندرس قوانين انشائيه محكومه بالكود الذى يتم التصميم من خلاله وليس من خلال الاهواء والحجر على الافكار ارجو منكم اعطاء رد هندسى من خلال ارقام هل هذا الوضع امن ام غير امن عندها نقول أن هذا الوضع غير مقبول نحن بالانتظار فى الرد علينا بالاقام وبالكود الذى يثبت ان هذا الوضع شاذ
> تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​




ومن قال لك سيدى انى اتكلم من هواء نفسى أو أنى أحجر على الأفكار 
ولا أفهم كيف اعطى ارقاما ....... لمن تكون الأرقام ؟؟؟؟

انا لم امنع الوضع ..... بتاتا ولم اقل حتى أنه غير آمن 

ولكن اقول من واقع دراستى التقليديه بكلية الهندسه واقع أطلاعى على الكود المصرى وملحق التفصيلات تاإنشائيه ومعلوماتى بتصميم القطاعات والفكر المعمارى لتقسيم المنشآت 

ومن واقع تنفيذى لمنشأين بهذه المواصفه أحداهما منشأه سكنيه والأخرى مدرج دراسى 

سوف نتابع سويا مع الأخوه والزملاء الكرام لنرى إلى اين ينتهى بنا هذا المطاف 

جزاكم الله خيرا على حسن صنيعكم 
والله المستعان​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (13 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخوة الكرام / الهدف من اي نظام انشائي آمن للاسقف هو ان يكون محقق للمتطلبات المعماريه اولا ثم ننظر للكلفه الاقتصاديه 

وبالنسبة لنظام البلاطات المفرغه فالهدف منه هو عدم ظهور كمرات ساقطة اسفل البلاطه - وبالتالي فمن الوارد ان يكون المعماري اعلي البلاطه مشتمل علي قواطيع لاختلاف المعماري في الدورين 

وبالتالي فيجب علي المصمم ان يجعل العناصر الانشائيه آمنه تحت تاثير الاحمال القادمه من المعماري العلوي مع تحقيق شرط المنظر الجمالي بتنفيذ المطلب المعماري بعدم وجود كمرات ساقطه 

ولتحقيق هذه المطال جميعها تختلف وجهة نظر كل مصمم عن الاخر في كيفية تصريف الاحمال بما يضمن الامان الانشائي طبقا لاشتراطات الكودات 

فالعبرة بالامان الانشائي ان يكون محققا للمطالب المعماريه 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــد_


----------



## أحبك في الله (13 أغسطس 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> كذلك فى وجود البرامج الانشائيه الجاهزه وخصوصا برنامج السيف 12 والذى يرسم السقف الهوردى ويحلله انشائيا بطريقه رائعه من هنا يجب أن نتطور مع هذه البرامج واعادة مراجعة طرق التصميم للبلاطه الهوردى لانها من وجهت نظرى من أفضل أنواع البلاطات لو تم تصميمها بطريقه سليمه وللاسف لايوجد عنها الكثير فى الكتب ولم يهتم بها أثناء الدراسه الجامعيه
> 3



أشكرك سيدي الفاضل علي النقاش المميز ولكن أود أن أسألك سؤال
حتي الأن لم يثبت برنامج السيف 12 كفاءة في تصميم البلاطات الهوردي (بالنسبة لي علي الأقل)
فمثلا 
1-كيف تمثل ال Solid Part في البلاطة
2-كيف تمثل ال Hidden beams وهنا أتحدث عن المشاريع الواقعية التي يوجد بها صعوبات في المسقط الافقي كمنحنيات او كسرات حادة وليس المشروح في معظم الدروس من تماثلات نادرة الحدوث في الواقع
3- اين تصميم ال Ribs او فقط أظهار ال Straining Actions عليها
أرجو الرد علي أسئلتي لأنها تهمني أجابتها والأستفادة من هذا البرنامج ومن خبرات حضراتكم


----------



## أسامه نواره (13 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ أحبك فى الله 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​اشكرك على المشاركه فى هذا الموضوع وسوف ارد عليك بالتفصيل عند الحديث عن برنامج السيف ولكن هذا الرابط تم مناقشة فيه بعض من مدخلات السيف وهذا ملف به كمرات هوردى مدفونه مكسره 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك أوقات سعيده وكل عام وانتم بخير​


----------



## ماجدان (13 أغسطس 2010)

مايخص البلاطات ذات الاعصاب فى إتجاه واحد من الكود المصرى


----------



## ماجدان (13 أغسطس 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الاخوة الكرام / الهدف من اي نظام انشائي آمن للاسقف هو ان يكون محقق للمتطلبات المعماريه اولا ثم ننظر للكلفه الاقتصاديه
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم 

إذا كان الهدف من البلاطات المفرغه تلاشى الكمرات 

فما الفائده إذن من البلاطات الفلات إسلاب ؟؟؟؟


----------



## ماجدان (13 أغسطس 2010)

مسقط افقى من ملحق التفاصيل الإنشائيه التابع للكود المصرى لتصميم وتنفيذ المنشآت الخرسانيه رقم 203





المسقط يوضح ما اقصده تماما 

* تستخدم البلاطه لمساحات الباكيات الكبيره والتى تصل إلى 10*10 وقد تصل 15* 15 م2 دون وجود أعمده داخليه 
والحوائط ( القواطيع ) التى تحدد المعمارى على الكمرات الساقطه 

وهذا مسقط آخر يوضح 
مقصدى مع الكمرات المخفيه 





أما وجود حائط لأى سبب معمارى خلال الباكيه ذاتها ( فى حدود البلاطه ) 
فقد ذكرت كيفيت التعامل معه 
كما هو موجود بمشاركة المهندس sssrr22
وشكرا


----------



## أسامه نواره (13 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس / سالدان 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​تمام التمام يابشمهندس هذا ما نبحث عليه أن تقوم البلاطه اعلى البلوكات الهوردى بتحمل حمل الحائط وهذا هو الوضع الذى أنت قلت عليه أنه وضع شاذ 













برجاء تكملة الحل الانشائى وايجاد الاحمال الكليه على البلاطه ثم ايجاد العزوم وقوي القص وايجاد السمك المطلوب للبلاطه وتسليحها لكى نثبت أن هذا الوضع يتمشى مع الكود وغير شاذ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ أنتظر منك الرد 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك أوقات سعيده


----------



## mohy_y2003 (13 أغسطس 2010)

سالدان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> إذا كان الهدف من البلاطات المفرغه تلاشى الكمرات
> 
> فما الفائده إذن من البلاطات الفلات إسلاب ؟؟؟؟


 

هو لازم يكون نظام انشائي واحد فقط للبلاطات اللي يمنع وجود كمر ساقط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الاتنين ليهم نفس القائده وممكن نستخدم الاتنين ومعاهم كمر ساقط ايضا كل هذا يتوقف علي المعماري والمصمم وخبرته ووجهة نظرة في التعامل مع الموقف 

وكل نظام منهما له مميزات وله عيوب وعندما تتوافق المميزات لاحد النظامين مع المعماري الموجود وظروف المنشا الاخري فيكون من الافضل تطبيق هذا النظام 

والله المستعان


----------



## mohy_y2003 (13 أغسطس 2010)

سالدان قال:


> مايخص البلاطات ذات الاعصاب فى إتجاه واحد من الكود المصرى


 
طيب ماهو المهندس اسامه نوارة لم يذكر غير ذلك - ان تتحمل البلاطه وحدها بامان الاحمال المركزة التي قد تؤثر علي البلاطة بين الاعصاب ............ صح ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أحبك في الله (13 أغسطس 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ أحبك فى الله
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​اشكرك على المشاركه فى هذا الموضوع وسوف ارد عليك بالتفصيل عند الحديث عن برنامج السيف ولكن هذا الرابط تم مناقشة فيه بعض من مدخلات السيف وهذا ملف به كمرات هوردى مدفونه مكسره
> تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك أوقات سعيده وكل عام وانتم بخير​



أشكرك كثيرا يا بشمهندس أسامة علي ذوقك الراقي وردك السريع و سوف أكون أكثر طمعا وأطلب منك ملف الCAD الذي تم إستيراده في السيف
وأيضا كيف أظهر نتائج التحليل علي الأعصاب ولا أصممها يدوي وخلاص و بخصوص تمثيل ال Solid part لم أجده في ملف السيف
وأرجو من سيادتك لو سمح الوقت الإجابه علي أسئلتي في هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t214688.html

ملاحظة أخيرة:
لماذا تم تمثيل الكمرات ك لT-Section مع زيادة 1سم فقط علي عرض الشفة وأيضا لماذا بعض الكمرات تركت للبرنامج لحساب عرض الشفة في التصميم والبعض الأخر كما هو من الابعاد المدخلة
أسف علي التثقيل عليكم ورمضان كريم علينا وعليكم أجمعين


----------



## أسامه نواره (13 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس / محى الدين محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> طيب ماهو المهندس اسامه نوارة لم يذكر غير ذلك - ان تتحمل البلاطه وحدها بامان الاحمال المركزة التي قد تؤثر علي البلاطة بين الاعصاب ............ صح ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


بالطبع يامهندس محى البلاطه سوف تتحمل الحمل الرأسى وسوف تنقله الى العصبين المجاوريين وكما ذكرت حضرتك سوف نميز هذين العصبين لان تسليحهم سوف يكون مختلف وزياده عن باقى الاعصاب فى نفس الباكيه من السقف 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده ​


----------



## أسامه نواره (13 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس / العبد لله 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​


> *دوما تطرح الجديد والمفيد اخي المهندس اسامه ربنا يبارك فيك *​
> *لي سؤال بالنسبه لجزء البلاطه الخرسانيه اعلي البلوك والعصب*​
> *كيف يكون تسليحها حديد الفرش والغطاء *​
> *هل له حسابات ام مينيمم ؟؟؟*​
> ...


الاخ الكريم ابدأ الان للرد عليك بعد دراسة سمك البلاطه اعلى الاعصاب الهوردى فى حالة تحميل هذه البلاطه بحمل حائط مبانى نعود للكود المصرى 





الحل الامثل هو المزيج بين البلاطه العاديه ( Solid slab) والبلاطه الهوردى ( Hollow block) بمعنى أن نجعل سمك البلاطه اعلى الاعصاب بسمك 8 سم كما نص الكود هنا نتعامل وكننا نتعامل مع بلاطه عاديه مع ميزه البلاطه الهوردى 
كذلك يمكن استخدام البلاطه الهوردى فى الاماكن التى بها أحمال ديناميكيه وذلك بجعل سمك البلاطه أعلى البلوكات الهوردى بسمك 12 سم 
طيب هل هنا نحن ملتزمين بارتفاع الطوب أن يكون 20 سم أو 25 سم أو بالطبع لا فوجود الفوم حاليا وهو استخدام ممتاز جدا فى البلاطه الهوردى حيث يمكن استخدام هذا الطوب بأى ارتفاع نحن نحدده وهذا يدفعنا الى أن نحدد ارتفاع وسمك البلاطه الهوردى حسب متطلبات التصميم وكما هو موجود فى مواصفات البلاطه المسطحه الفطريه ال( Flat slab) اذن لو تحررنا من أن كل حائط اسفله كمره هوردى وتم عمل الاعمده على محور واحد بقدر المستطاع بحيث تكون الكمرات مستمره أو استخدام البلاطه ال (Waffle) واستخدام الفوم فى هذه البلاطه سوف نصل الى حل اقتصادى امن ان شاء الله 
وللحديث بقيه ان شاء الله


----------



## أسامه نواره (14 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ العبد لله 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> لي سؤال بالنسبه لجزء البلاطه الخرسانيه اعلي البلوك والعصب
> 
> كيف يكون تسليحها حديد الفرش والغطاء
> 
> هل له حسابات ام مينيمم ؟؟؟


فى حالة عدم وجود حوائط أوأى أحمال مركزه على جزء البلاطه الخرسانيه أعلى البلوك والعصب فيتم تسليحها كما ذكر الكود المصرى اذا كمنت تصمم بالكود المصرى للخرسانه 























أما اذا كانت البلاطه عليها أحمال مركزه مثل حائط مبانى سمك 12 سم فيتم حساب هذه الاحمال كالاتى :-
أولا وزن الحائط للمتر الطولى:-

1- وزن المبانى سمك 12سم من الطوب الاحمر الطفلى للمتر المربع = 0.12 * 1.40 * 1.00 *1.00 *1.40= 0.235 طن / م2
2- وزن المحاره من الناحيتين على المتر المربع = 0.04 * 2.10 *1.00*1.00 *1.40= 0.118 طن/م2
اجمالى وزن الحائط = 0.235 + 0.118 = 0.353 طن /م2
وباعتبار ارتفاع الحائط = 3.25 م 
اذن وزن الحائط للمتر الطولى = 3.25 * 0.353 = 1.15 طن / م طولى
ثانيا الاحمال على البلاطه أعلى البلوك الهوردى والاعصاب للمتر المربع :-
1- الاحمال الحيه = 0.200 *1.60 *1.00 *1.00 = 0.32 طن / م2
2- أحمال تشطيبات الارضيات = 0.15 * 1.00 * 1.00 * 1.40 = 0.21 طن / م2 
3- وزن البلاطه نفسها = 0.08 * 2.50 *1.00 *1.00 * 1.40 = 0.28 طن / م2
اجمالى أحمال البلاطه = 0.32 + 0.21 + 0.28 = 0.81 طن / م2
ولو نظرنا الى هذه البلاطه نجدها أنها بلاطه ذات اتجاه واحد (one way) ببحر (Span) = 
0.50 متر 
اذن العزوم على هذه البلاطه على اعتبار أن الحائط فى منتصف االمسافه بين العصبيين = ( 1.15 * 0.50 )/4 + ( 0.81 * 0.50 * 0.50)/8 = 0.169 طن . م / متر طولى 
وكما نرى أنها عزوم صغيره جدا سوف نجد أنها تحتاج الى 4 أسياخ قطر 6مم أو 2.00 سيخ قطر 8 مم 
وعلى ذلك أخى الكريم الافضل وضع هذا الحديد 4 أسياخ قطر 8 مم لكل متر طولى من البلاطه أعلى البلوك الهوردى لتحمل أى حوائط أو أحمال مركزه أخرى أو تم عمل الحائط بسمك 25 سم مثلا 
هذا للرد على الجزئيه السابقه وان شاء الله سوف ارد على باقى الاسئله لك وللزملاء الافاضل وحصوصا عن برنامج السيف 12
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## fady-z (14 أغسطس 2010)

والله أنا من أول التصميم باخد حمولة الجدران مسيحة على المتر المربع من البلاطة وأبأ التصميم.


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (14 أغسطس 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس / محى الدين محمد​
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​
> بالطبع يامهندس محى البلاطه سوف تتحمل الحمل الرأسى وسوف تنقله الى العصبين المجاوريين وكما ذكرت حضرتك سوف نميز هذين العصبين لان تسليحهم سوف يكون مختلف وزياده عن باقى الاعصاب فى نفس الباكيه من السقف
> 
> تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده ​




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
نشكر حضرتك علي السؤال و علي هذا الموضوع القيم
اذاً هنا نحن نقوم بالتصميم علي علم مسبق بمكان الحائط ماذا اذا كان الحائط كما اشرت حضرتك بان العميل يحب التغيير و نقل الحوائط من مكان لأخر ؟؟؟ و اصبحنا لا نعرف تحديد تلك الأعصاب التي تحتاج تقوية فهل يجزأ من هذا انه بعد تمام التنفيذ تكسير الcover و من ثم دفن فواتير بالسقف في المكان الجديد لتقوم بتوصيل احمال الحوائط الي عناصر انشائية اخري تتحمل الحوائط؟
جزاك الله خير


----------



## engabogabr (14 أغسطس 2010)

هنا لدينا نقاط مهمة هو: 
1-ان البلاطة الهولو بلوك ليست ميزة معمارية كما تعلمنا اي اننا لا نستطيع وضع الحائط في اي مكان .
2- انه عند التصميم لا يجب وضع حمل الحوائط موزع كما افعل ويفعل كثير من المهندسين. لا هذا لا يحدث في الطبيعة.
3- تعلمنا ان البلاطة الهولو لا تكون اقتصادية الا في البحور الزائدة عن 6 متر واقل من ذلك لا تكون اقتصاديا ..
4- ما الحب الشديد لمهندسين السعودية لتصميم الهولو بلوك ...دة حتى صعب في التنفيذ ومتعب اوي


----------



## أسامه نواره (14 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس / العبد لله 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​بعد أن وضحنا تسليح البلاطه أعلى البلوك الهوردى سواء بدون أحمال حوائط أو بوجود حوائط نعود الى 


> والفرش بيكون في اي اتجاه في الهولو بلوك ون واي وتو واي ؟؟؟
> 
> والغطاء هل بحط سيخين علي كل بلوك ام ماذا ؟؟؟
> 
> وهل يجب حديد فرش ان يكون اسفل الحديد العلوي للعصب ؟؟؟


 فى حالة البلاطه الهوردى ( one way) يتم عمل الفرش فى اتجاه عمودى على الاعصاب لان البلاطه أعلى الهوردى ( one way) فى اتجاه عمودى على الاعصاب والفرش والغطاء 4 أسياخ قطر 8مم فى كا اتجاه 
بالطبع لابد من وضع الفرش والغطاء أعلى الطوب الهوردى مباشره أى أسفل حديد العصب الغلوى 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك صوما مقبولا ان شاء الله​


----------



## أسامه نواره (14 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ العبد لله 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> ولو يوجد طريقه سريعه تسهل علينا فرض عرض الهيدن بيم اثناء عمل الستاتيكل سيستم


أنا شخصيا أقوم بعمل الاتى :- 
1- يتم طباعة المساقط الافقيه للمبنى A4 
2- يتم وضع أماكن الاعمده بالتشاور مع المهندس المعمارى وكما ذكرت المحاوله الدائمه أن تكون الاعمده على مديول واحد بقدر المستطاع 
3- فى حالة طلب أن تكون الاسقف هوردى يتم رسم الكمرات بالقلم الرصاص مع عمل هذه الكمرات مستمره مع تحديد اتجاه الاعصاب واعاده هذه المحاولات للوصول الى أفضل حل للوصول الى كمرات مستمره بدون عمل كمرات بسيطه مع تحديد طبعا أماكن هبوط الحمامات 
4- يتم رسم السقف على الاتوكاد على أن يتم تحديد عرض الكمرات الهوردى اذا كانت محمله بالاعصاب = بحر الكمره الفعال مقسوما على ( 4- 6) واذا كانت الكمره غير محمله بالاعصاب أو محمله بحائط فقط بالاضافه الى وزنها = بحر الكمره الفعال مقسوما على ( 8- 10 ) 
5- دائما محاولة ملى الفراغات بالطوب الهوردى مع تحديد ال ( solid part ) فى حالة وجود كمرات ساقطه فقط 
6- نبدأ بعد التحليل الانشائى سواء بالحساب اليدوى أو باستخدام برنامج السيف 12 أو برنامج ساب 2000 للحصول على ردود الافعال اللازمه لتصميم الاعمده والعزوم على الكمرات وقوى القص للحصول على قطاع الكمرات الهوردى مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار هو استعمال حديد اضافى علوى بمقدار 0.40 من الحديد الرئيسى للحصول على أقل عرض للكمرات الهوردى لان عمق الكمره ثابت ومقارنة هذا العرض بما تم فرضه فى البدايه للتأكد من صحة الفرض لعرض الكمرات الهوردى 
7- يتم تصميم الاعصاب ومحاولة أن يكون عرض العصب 10 سم فقط لان زيادة العرض يؤدى الى زيادة الاحمال على الاعصاب وبالتالى على الكمرات الهوردى وكما ذكرت سابقا فان مكعب الطوب الهوردى فى السقف الهوردى عموما يتراوح بين 20 - 30 % والشطاره هو أن نصل بهذه النسبه الى 30 % وذلك بزيادة الطوب الهوردى بتقليل عرض الاعصاب وعرض الكمرات الهوردى 
ارجو أن اكون وفقنى الله فى الرد على اسألتك واعذرنى على التأخير 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك سوما مقبولا​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (14 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور استاذ اسامة جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أسامه نواره (15 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ أحبك فى الله 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​1- بالنسبه لل ( Solid part ) فى تكون بين البلاطه الهوردى والكمرات الساقطه والبرنامج يهملها ولانها فعلا غير مهمه فى التحليل الانشائى ولكن يجب عملها عند رسم البلاطه ودورها مهم فى نقل حمل البلاطه الى الكمرات الساقطه 
2- بالنسبه للكمرات المدفونه ( hidden beam ) فكما شرحت سابقا يتم عمل الرسم بدون حسابات لتحديد اتجاه والعرض المبدئى لكل كمره مدفونه ثم يتم تمثيل كل كمره بخط داخل الاتوكاد ثم يتم عمل ( import) من داخل برنامج السيف والكمرات تدخل سواء كانت مكسره أو مستقيمه 
3- الاهم والممتع فى برنامج السيف أنه بيقوم بعدم التداخل بين الكمرات المدفونه والبلاطه الهوردى أرسلت لك فى الملف المرفق بلاطه هوردى بعرض 1.00 م وطولها 6.00 م داخل هذه البلاطه كمره مدفونه بعرض 0.50 م اذا تم تمثيل الكمره بقطاع ( T-sec) يكون العرض الفعلى للاوزان الواقعه على الكمره الهوردى هو (1.00- 0.50) = 0.50م من البلاطه فقط أى أن البرنامج يمنع التداخل بين البلاطه وعرض الكمره الهوردى فى حساب الاحمال وبالتالى رد الفعل أما اذا تم تمثيل الكمره بقطاع مستطيل فانه لايمنع هذا التداخل ( راجع قيمة رد الفعل فى الكمرتيين ) وهى ميزه ممتازه جدا غير موجوده فى برنامج الساب 2000 طبعا سوف نحصل على قيم دقيقه للعزوم وردود الافعال 
4- بالنسبه للاعصاب والعزوم على العصب الواحد فكما تعرف أن كل متر مربع يحتوى على عدد 2 غصب اذا كان عرض العصب الواحد =0.10 م وبالتالى يتم الحصول على قيمة أقصى( M11 or M22) ثم نقسمها على 2 للحصول على أقصى قيمه على العصب الواحد 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## أحبك في الله (15 أغسطس 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> 2- بالنسبه للكمرات المدفونه ( hidden beam ) فكما شرحت سابقا يتم عمل الرسم بدون حسابات لتحديد اتجاه والعرض المبدئى لكل كمره مدفونه ثم يتم تمثيل كل كمره بخط داخل الاتوكاد ثم يتم عمل ( import) من داخل برنامج السيف والكمرات تدخل سواء كانت مكسره أو مستقيمه
> 4- بالنسبه للاعصاب والعزوم على العصب الواحد فكما تعرف أن كل متر مربع يحتوى على عدد 2 غصب اذا كان عرض العصب الواحد =0.10 م وبالتالى يتم الحصول على قيمة أقصى( M11 or M22) ثم نقسمها على 2 للحصول على أقصى قيمه على العصب الواحد
> تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​





أحبك في الله قال:


> أشكرك كثيرا يا بشمهندس أسامة علي ذوقك الراقي وردك السريع و سوف أكون أكثر طمعا وأطلب منك ملف الCAD الذي تم إستيراده في السيف
> وأرجو من سيادتك لو سمح الوقت الإجابه علي أسئلتي في هذا الرابط
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t214688.html
> 
> ...



بردوه مش فاهم يعني إيه الكمرات تدخل سواء كانت مكسره أو مستقيمه 
أنا شوفت حضرتك راسم معظم الكمرات علي وش الأعمده
ولو امكن حضرتك ترفعلي ال DXF أكون شاكر جدا لأن موضوع رسم الكمرات ده ملخبطني شويه وكتبت موضوع بخصوصه بس محدش رد عليا 
وأدي الرابط http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t214688.html
 

بالنسبة للأعصاب ممكن أعمل Strip عند الاعصاب المستمرة بعرض يساوي عرض البلوك +عرض العصب و Strip تانيه عند الأعصاب ال بسيطة Simple وهكذا في عدد من البلاطات ثم أصمم علي نتائج تلك الشرايح

وحضرتك ماردتش عليا بخصوص بعض مدخلاتك في ملف السيف(أنا فهمت ليه بتمثل الكمرات T-Sec) بس ليه ال 1 سم الزيادة وليه بتخلي البعض يحسب عرض ال Flange بواسطه البرنامج والبعض الأخر من ال Analysis data


----------



## أسامه نواره (15 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ أحبك فى الله 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​1- موضوع الكمرات المكسره أو المستقيمه ماهى مشكتلتها فكما ذكرت لك اولا نرسم الانشائى كما لوكنا صممنا المشروع مع فرض العروض المناسبه للكمرات الهوردى المخفيه 
2- نرسم ال ( Statical system) للكمرات التى سوف يتم ادخالها على برنامج السيف 12 وهى عباره عن منتصف الكمرات الهوردى المدفونه سواء هذه الكمرات مستقيمه أو مكسره على أن تكون جميع محاور هذه الكمرات ( C. L ) متقاطعه مع بعضها البعض وهذا شرط أساسى كما لابد أن يوخذ فى الاعتبار أن تكون الكمرات ماره بمركز العمود عند التقاء كمره مع عمود 
3- فى حالة كمره هوردى محورها بعيد عن العمود لابد أن تكون الكمره العموديه عليها ماره بمركز العمود عندئذ تكون هنا كمره مرتكزه على كمره ومنها للعمود 
4- بالنسبه لقراءة سهم الهبوط على السيف الاهم هوعمل الحالة التى يتم قراءة سهم الهبوط وهى ال( long term deflection) والتى عندها يتم مقارنه قيمة سهم الهبوط بقيمة الهبوط المسموح ( L/250) للكود المصرى والتى يتم عمل لها set Modifier فى الساب والايتاب بأن نضرب قيمة( M11 orM22 orM12) لل(Shell ) بمقدار 0.25 وبقيمة 0.35 للكمرات ( Frame element) وبرأى أن برنامج السيف 12 قد غطى هذا الموضوع بطريقه رائعه وبالطبع يتم معرفة قيمة أكبر هبوط بالماوس وبرنامج السيف عقيم شويه يعن كان لازم يأخذو ميزة الساب فى طريقة عرض قيمة الهبوط باستخدام كلك يمين بسه اهه لازم يدايقونا شويه كذلك اعادة ترقيم النقط مزعجه شويه بعكس الساب ولاغبار فى ذلك 
5- بالنسبه للاعصاب وعمل Strip لها أنا الحقيقه لم أجربها لان موضوع الاعصاب بوجهت نظرى الشخصيه يمكن حتى حلها يدوى لانها بسيطه أو كما ذكرت لك سابقا كل متر يحتوى على عصبين 
6-بالنسبه لل ( Rigid zone) للكمرات الساقطه مع الاعمده فان ذلك يتم عند تعريف قطاع العمود وليس عند تعريف قطاع الكمره وأنت الذى تتحكم فى ذلك عند تعريف قطاع العمود وليس البرنامج 
7- بالنسبه لل ( punching shear) وظهور كلمة ( N/C) عند الاعمده فيكون ذلك للاعمده التى عندها كمرات ساقطه فقط لان البرنامج لايدرس قوى الاختراق فى حالة وجود كمرات ساقطه وانما يحسب قو الاختراق عندما تكون البلاطه ال( Flat ) مرتكزه مباشرة على الاعمده ويكون سمكها لايقل عن 15 سم على حسب اشتراطات الكود الامريكى ( ACI) 
8- بالنسبه لتعريف قطاع ال ( T-sec) أنا أحاول تعريف القطاع تى مع الاحتفاظ بشكل القطاع كأنه مستطيل 
فى حالة أن يكون لديك مشكله فى ملف ارسله لى وأنا احاول مساعدتك فى حله ان شاء الله 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك أوقات سعيده​


----------



## العبد لله (15 أغسطس 2010)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله 

بصراحه بش مهندس اسامه انت رائع ومهندس متمكن , الله يبارك فيك يارب

ويجزيك عنا كل خير

ورمضان كريم عليك

كل سنه وحضرتك طيب


----------



## أسامه نواره (15 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ العبد لله 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> *ما شاء الله تبارك الله *​
> *بصراحه بش مهندس اسامه انت رائع ومهندس متمكن , الله يبارك فيك يارب*​
> *ويجزيك عنا كل خير*​
> *ورمضان كريم عليك*​
> *كل سنه وحضرتك طيب*​


جزاك الله كل خير فأنا لااستحق كل هذا الكلام منك مارجوه فى هذه الايام المباركه أنت تنهض هذه الامه من كبوتها ومن سوباتها العميق التى عليه الان فأننا لانستحق الوضع الذى نحن عليه الان فيد بيد لكى تنهض هذه الامه فأدعوا الله أن نكون نحن البدايه ان شاء الله 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك صوما مقبولا ان شاء الله​


----------



## أحبك في الله (15 أغسطس 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> 2- نرسم ال ( Statical system) للكمرات التى سوف يتم ادخالها على برنامج السيف 12 وهى عباره عن منتصف الكمرات الهوردى المدفونه سواء هذه الكمرات مستقيمه أو مكسره على أن تكون جميع محاور هذه الكمرات ( C. L ) متقاطعه مع بعضها البعض وهذا شرط أساسى كما لابد أن يوخذ فى الاعتبار أن تكون الكمرات ماره بمركز العمود عند التقاء كمره مع عمود
> 3- فى حالة كمره هوردى محورها بعيد عن العمود لابد أن تكون الكمره العموديه عليها ماره بمركز العمود عندئذ تكون هنا كمره مرتكزه على كمره ومنها للعمود
> 
> 
> ...



2-يابشمهندس أسامة حضرتك في الملف اللي بعتهولي معظم الكمرات ماشية علي وش الاعمدة وليس مركزها

3-طيب الجزء الكابولي الطاير ده (عشان أسند الكمرات اللي مش ماره بالعمود )مش حيعمل عزم سالب عليها وبالتالي حيقلل العزم الموجب

6- أزاي حضرتك حتتحكم بال Rigid Zone من تعريف الأعمدة (قصدك يعني حقلل طولها بحيث تقف عند بطنية الكمرة) بس أنا محتاج ال Rigid zone للكمرات مش للأعمدة عشان أقلل بحرها وبالتالي أقلل ال Moment and Defelction

7-بالنسبة لل Punch أكيد البرنامج مش حيحسب للأعمدة اللي فوقيها كمرات بس الرسمة اللي أنا موضحها في الموضوع دة http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t214688.html عبارة عن لبشة ومفيهاش كمرات ومع ذلك بعض الأعمدة غير محسوب لها Punch
8-طيب منا ممكن أعرف ال T-sec كمستطيل من غير مازود ال 1 سم والبرنامج حيقبلها مفيش مشاكل


سؤال أخير حضرتك لو عندك لبشة كنت حاللها بأي حاجة تانية غير السيف وبعدين عايز تحط أحمال الأعمدة عليها بنفسك (عمود عمود يعني) إزاي أخليه يظهرلي النقط اللي في منسوب وش اللبشة فقط عشان أعرف أحط الحمل لأان انت عارف لو عرضت XY وجيت أخترت العمود حيختار نقطتين مش واحدة (الي هما ال Start i -End j)

والله يابشمهندس أسامة أنا مكسوف منك من كتر أسئلتي بس أنا مش لاقي غيرك يرد عليا مع إني اعتقد ان الموضوع اللي انا كتبتة أسئلته مهمة


----------



## أسامه نواره (16 أغسطس 2010)

الاخت المهندسه / اقرأ وارتقى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> فهل ما حضرتك تعنيه هو دراسة اقتصادية للهوردي بحيث نقلل من تواجد الكمرات المدفونة؟؟؟؟؟؟
> و ان كنت سمعت كثيرا من مهندسينا الأفاضل زوي الخبرة ان الكمرات المدفونة في الحياة العملية تتشكل بتشكل السقف لأن الأنيرشيا الخاصة بها ضعيفة
> و قد بدأنا نقاشا في موضوع الكمرات المدفونة و لم ننتهي منه بنتيجة نهائية فما زال الحوار فيها مفتوح و سوف ارفق الرابط للموضوع لنضيفه الي هنا ان احببت حضرتك تشارك في موضوع الكمرات المدفونة


1- مااعنيه من فتح باب النقاش فى هذا الموضوع هو أن نعطى للبلاطه الهوردى حقها وهى فى نظرى أفضل من البلاطه الاكمريه (Flat slab) لاننا يمكن أن نحول البلاطه الهوردى الى بلاطه (Waffle) بسمك مثل سمك البلاطه ال(Flat slab) وبدون كمرات هوردى مدفونه عندئذ نستفيد من ميزه الطوب الهوردى الخفيف وكذلك والافضل حاليا الفوم الابيض المهمل الوزن كما أن له ميزه ثانيه وهى أنه عازل للحراره عند استخدام هذه البلاطه بهذه المواصفات مع العلم بأن الاوزان الذاتيه للبلاطه سوف تقل بمقدار 25% من وزن البلاطه هنا أنا أقدر هذا الحل الانشائى لاننا هنا سوف نوفر فى قيمة تكلفة هذه البلاطه من تقليل قيمة نسبة حديد التسليح كما سوف نستفيد من ميزه البلاطه ال( Flat slab ) فى عدم وجود كمرات ساقطه 
2- الاهم من ذلك أن ذلك سوف يكون مفيد جدا فى دراسة الزلازل لان الاوزان الذاتيه للبلاطه سوف تقل بمقار 25 % 
3- فى وجود البرامج الحديثه مثل برنامج السيف12 الذى يحل هذه البلاطه بأمان كامل ودراسه تحليليه ممتازه ماعلينا الى كمهندسيين انشائيين من تطوير انفسنا مع هذا التطور المذهل فى هذه البرامج لكى نقول أننا نتطور ونتقدم ونقدم خدمه للمجتمع وافادة المجتمع الذى نعيش فيه بالوصول الى أفضل الحلول الاقتصاديه لاى مبنى لكى يحس المجتمع بأن هناك عقول تفكر وتعمل على نهضة هذه الامه لاننا وكما تعرفين هنا فى مصر نرفض كل جديد ونرفض تغيير الاوضاع فأنا متأكد لوقدمت للمجمعه العشريه سقف ( Waffle slab) باستخدام طوب البلوك الفوم فان هذا المشروع سوف يرفض 
4- بالنسبه للكمرات الهوردى فأنا بانتظار الرابط لكى نحاول سويا المشاركه فيه 
اشكرك على مشاركتك وحرصك على العلم والمعرفه 
تقبلى تحياتى واتمنى لك صوما مقبولا​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (17 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك م اسامة و تقبل الله الصيام و القيام من الجميع بفضله سبحانه و تعالي
بالنسبة لموضوع الوافل سلاب و الهوردي و الفوم حضرتك قد تستطيع اقناع العميل بتلك الأقتصادية بما لك من خبرات و موقع اداري تستطيع من خلاله تغيير الواقع للأفضل اما عن صغار المهندسين فقد يفرض عليهم نظام المكتب او الشركة التي يعملون بها سواء اقتصادية ام لا و يعتبر المهندس المرؤس عبارة عن اداة عمل بفكر المديرين و ليس بفكره هو مما ينتج عنه وقوف الأفكار عند المديرين فقط الا من رحم ربي و انا اؤيد كلام حضرتك فعلا من اقتصادية الفوم الأبيض و اتمني ان يتغير الواقع الهندسي لتبادل الأفكار الأكثر امانا و اكثر اقتصادا في كل البقاع
اما عن المشاركة فالي حضرتك الرابط http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t199469.html


----------



## أسامه نواره (23 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​اقدم للاخوه الزملاء اقتراحات لتعديلات فى اتجاه الاعصاب وعرض الكمرات الهوردى ومحاولة أن تكون الكمرات الهوردى مستمره لملف وجدته على المنتدى وارجو مشاركة الاخوه الافاضل حتى نصل للحلول المثلى 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## أحبك في الله (25 أغسطس 2010)

أحبك في الله قال:


> 2-يابشمهندس أسامة حضرتك في الملف اللي بعتهولي معظم الكمرات ماشية علي وش الاعمدة وليس مركزها
> 
> 3-طيب الجزء الكابولي الطاير ده (عشان أسند الكمرات اللي مش ماره بالعمود )مش حيعمل عزم سالب عليها وبالتالي حيقلل العزم الموجب
> 
> ...



في سؤالي رقم 6 كنت أقصد ال End Length Offset زي اللي موجودة في الساب والإيتابس مش Automatic Rigid zone Area over Column الي موجودة في السيف


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس / أحبك فى الله
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 


> *في سؤالي رقم 6 كنت أقصد ال end length offset زي اللي موجودة في الساب والإيتابس مش automatic rigid zone area over column الي موجودة في السيف*


الاخ الكريم end length offset وكذلك rigid zone area over column فى برنامج الايتابس تستخدم للحليل الفراغى للمنشأ بمعنى Space structure لتحديد ودقة العزوم بين الكمره والعمود ويستفاد منها أكثر فى المنشأت المعدنيه أما برنامج السيف فأن وجود العمود بال(Size) الفعلى عند التقاءه مع الكمره فان البرنامج يقوم بما يشبه بعمل البحر (span) الفعلى للكمره فى حالة وجود كمره ساقطه وكذلك بيقوم بعمل بمنطقه (rigid area) وهى تعادل منطقه ال(punch) عند منطقة (d/2) فى البلاطه ال (flat slab) عند حل هذه البلاطه على برنامج السيف
هذا والله أعلم ​


----------



## أحبك في الله (1 سبتمبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ العبد لله
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> فى حالة عدم وجود حوائط أوأى أحمال مركزه على جزء البلاطه الخرسانيه أعلى البلوك والعصب فيتم تسليحها كما ذكر الكود المصرى اذا كمنت تصمم بالكود المصرى للخرسانه
> 
> ...



هو حضرتك ليه حللت الحائط كحمل مركز (معني كده إن الحائط عمودي علي الأعصاب وحضرتك بتشيك علي جزء البلاطة اللي هو بين العصبين) وبالتالي مفيش منه خوف لأن الأعصاب مشتركة في حمل الحائط
لكن الMore Critical Case إن الحائط كله يكون متحمل علي البلاطة فقط يعني في إتجاهها والأعصاب غير مشتركة في حمل الحائط
يعني بحسابات حضرتك وبفرض إن ال Short span = 5.0m إذا البلاطة شايله عزم قيمتة (1.15+0.81)*5^2\8=6.125 t.m يعني في النص متر حتشيل تقريبا 3t.m 
ولا أي بلاطة Solid تقدر تشيل العزم ده لو حتي سمكها 16cm


أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس / العبد لله
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​بعد أن وضحنا تسليح البلاطه أعلى البلوك الهوردى سواء بدون أحمال حوائط أو بوجود حوائط نعود الى
> 
> فى حالة البلاطه الهوردى ( one way) يتم عمل الفرش فى اتجاه عمودى على الاعصاب لان البلاطه أعلى الهوردى ( one way) فى اتجاه عمودى على الاعصاب والفرش والغطاء 4 أسياخ قطر 8مم فى كا اتجاه
> ...


إزاي تكون البلاطة شغاله عكس الأعصاب 
المفروض الأعصاب تكون في الإتجاه القصيرالإ حالات خاصة وبالتالي البلاطة أيضا حتكون one way في نفس إتجاه الأعصاب مش عمودي عليها 
شكرا مقدما


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ أحبك فى الله 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​ 











م/أحبك لله قال:


> هو حضرتك ليه حللت الحائط كحمل مركز (معني كده إن الحائط عمودي علي الأعصاب وحضرتك بتشيك علي جزء البلاطة اللي هو بين العصبين) وبالتالي مفيش منه خوف لأن الأعصاب مشتركة في حمل الحائط
> لكن الMore Critical Case إن الحائط كله يكون متحمل علي البلاطة فقط يعني في إتجاهها والأعصاب غير مشتركة في حمل الحائط
> يعني بحسابات حضرتك وبفرض إن ال Short span = 5.0m إذا البلاطة شايله عزم قيمتة (1.15+0.81)*5^2\8=6.125 t.m يعني في النص متر حتشيل تقريبا 3t.m
> ولا أي بلاطة Solid تقدر تشيل العزم ده لو حتي سمكها 16cm


من أين يأتى البحر 5.00 متر أنظر الى المسقط الافقى للصوره السابقه وكذلك القطاع الرأسى اليس بحر البلاطه ال(Solid slab) اعلى العصبين هو 50 سم وليس 5.00 م ؟؟


> إزاي تكون البلاطة شغاله عكس الأعصاب
> المفروض الأعصاب تكون في الإتجاه القصيرالإ حالات خاصة وبالتالي البلاطة أيضا حتكون one way في نفس إتجاه الأعصاب مش عمودي عليها


ركز جيدا فى المسقط الافقى للصوره أيضا اذا اخذنا جزء من البلاطه ال(Solid slab) ومنها حدد الاتجاه الطويل والاتجاه القصير للبلاطه بين العصبين سوف تجد ماذكرته أنا صحيحا 
تقبل تحياتى ​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 سبتمبر 2010)

تم تثبيت الموضوع بهذا الرابط

*مثبــت:* متجدد - أهم المواضيع بقسم الهندسة المدنية من شروحات ومناقشات هندسية ‏(




1 2 3 4)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أسامه نواره (4 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخت المهندسه/ سنا الاسلام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


بارك الله فيكم وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم ونحن فى هذه الايام المباركه 
كل عام وانتم بخير ​


----------



## يزن 1987 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*سؤال لطالما اردت جواباً له*

رأيت بعض المشاركات في هذا الموضوع و لكنني شخصياً أرى ان يكون هناك كمرة مخفية تحت الحائط خصوصاً اذا كان المبنى سكني لأن التقسيم للغرق و الأروقة سيبقى على الأغلب ثابتاً اما اذا كان المبنى تجارياً او ادارياً فأرى ان تكون البلاطة (*Flat Slab ) فهي تعطي حرية مطلقة في وضع الحوائط و تغيير مكانها في المستقبل ربما يكون هذا الحل اعلى تكلفة و لكنه اكثر اماناً و يزيل الهواجس.

و شكراً


----------



## أسامه نواره (7 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ يزن 1987
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​


> رأيت بعض المشاركات في هذا الموضوع و لكنني شخصياً أرى ان يكون هناك كمرة مخفية تحت الحائط خصوصاً اذا كان المبنى سكني لأن التقسيم للغرق و الأروقة سيبقى على الأغلب ثابتاً اما اذا كان المبنى تجارياً او ادارياً فأرى ان تكون البلاطة (*Flat Slab ) فهي تعطي حرية مطلقة في وضع الحوائط و تغيير مكانها في المستقبل ربما يكون هذا الحل اعلى تكلفة و لكنه اكثر اماناً و يزيل الهواجس.


اخى الفاضل عمل كمرات أسفل كل حائط يؤدى فى النهايه فى الحصول على سقف مصمم به نسبه عاليه من حديد التسليح نتيجة استخدام كمرات بسيطه (Simple Beam) فى الحل الانشائى نسبه عاليه من كميه الخرسانه المسلحه نتيجة الكمرات الهوردى المدفونه التى يمكن استبدالها بأعصاب هوردى وطوب ذات وزن أقل من الكمرات الهوردى 
اذا تم حسن استخدام وتوزيع الكمرات الهوردى بحيث تكون الكمرات الهوردى دائما تكون مستمره عن طريق الابتعاد عمل كمره هوردى اسفل كل حائط يؤدى ذلك الى زيادة كمية الطوب الهوردى فى السقف من( 20-25 )% الى( 35- 40) % من مكعب السقف وبالتالى سوف تقل الاحمال على الاعمده وهذا بدوره يقلل من ابعادها وكذلك الحال للقواعد المسلحه 
اذا رجعت لدراسة الزلازل فان قوة القص القاعدى فى تناسب طردى مع وزن المنشأ فكلما كان الوزن أقل كلما كان ذلك أفضل للزلازل
بالنسبه لل(Flat slab) ايه رأيك فى هذه البلاطه 




يمكن عملها بنفس سمك البلاطه اللاكمريه الفطريه (Flat Slab)او أقل خصوصا فى وجود الطوب المصنوع من مادة الفوم المهمل الوزن والذى يمكن عمله بأى ارتفاع حسب الطلب للحصول على السمك النهائى المطلوب حسب التصميم 
هذا يؤدى الى تقليل وزن البلاطه اللاكمريه الفطريه من( 20 - 25) % والباقى أنت تعرفه 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك عيدا سعيدا ​


----------



## Jamal (7 سبتمبر 2010)

يفضل ان يكون هناك كمرة مخفية تحت الحائط


----------



## أسامه نواره (7 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ jamal
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
[QUOTE
*يفضل ان يكون هناك كمرة مخفية تحت الحائط*​][/QUOTE]
السؤال :- لماذا ؟؟؟
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك عيدا سعيدا


----------



## احمدالجهينى (24 نوفمبر 2010)

انا غالبا ماافضل اذا كان الحائط عمودي علي الاعصاب فلا بأس به لانك عندما توزع حمل الحائط علي كل الاعصاب التي يتعامد عليها تلاقيه حمل خفيف وغير مؤثر لحدما في التصميم للعصب
اما اذا كان الحائط موازي للاعصاب فمن الافضل اخذ عصب اسفله يسمي RIB.w مثلا ويصمم ويزود حديده وتسليحه ويهشر في اللوحة الانشائية لمعرفته


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (24 نوفمبر 2010)

يتم حسابة احمال الحائظ ويتم تصميم عصب فى هذه المنطقة ولو تغير التسليح او توزيع البلوك والله اعلم .


----------



## eng_moukble (7 يناير 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## alwan36 (15 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 

وجزاكم الله خيرا على ما تقدمون من فائدة 

وخصوصا المهندس اسامة وجميع الزملاء المهندسين 

أنا قرأت الموضوع كاملا وفيه من الفائدة الكثير 

سؤالي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بالنسبة لزرع الاعمدة في الكمرات الى اي مدى يمكن فعل ذلك؟؟؟؟ والى اي مجاز للكمرة يمكن الزرع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

وشكرا لكم ولا وزادكم الله علما وحرصا


----------



## مهندس تحسونة (15 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
اشكرك مهندس اسامة انت بجد موسوعة بارك الله فيك وبجد انت مباخترش الموضيع غير اللى النلس كلها محتارة فيها ودايما فيها اسئلة


كنت صراحاة عاوز اسال حضرتك هو فى السف لاوم اعمل فوق العمود ريجيد زون اريا 

ثانيا انت حضرتك قلت ان السولد بارت ليس لة اهمية ازى
دة لية اهمية كبير ة جدا وهى ان العصب تى سكشن وقد تم تصميمة على عزم موجب فى منتصف العصب لكن عند الركائز اعرف ازى ان هزا العصب ممكن يتحمل العزم السالب لزلك يجب دراستة وزيادة هزا السولد سلاب بمقدار تحملة للعزم السالب 


الوفل سلاب جميلة جدا لكن فى الاحمال العالية جدا



انا لم افهم ان حضرتك بتعمل الكمرات المخفية على شكل تى سكشن ليةارجو التوضيح


----------



## engabogabr (30 مارس 2011)

الموضوع فعلا رائع . والبلاطات الهولو بلوك ممتازة جدا ولكن الفلت سلاب اسهل في المشاكل دي وبعدين الي عاوز يغير يدفع . وانا مالي .


----------



## م.إسلام (15 أبريل 2011)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
> نشكر حضرتك علي السؤال و علي هذا الموضوع القيم
> اذاً هنا نحن نقوم بالتصميم علي علم مسبق بمكان الحائط ماذا اذا كان الحائط كما اشرت حضرتك بان العميل يحب التغيير و نقل الحوائط من مكان لأخر ؟؟؟ و اصبحنا لا نعرف تحديد تلك الأعصاب التي تحتاج تقوية فهل يجزأ من هذا انه بعد تمام التنفيذ تكسير الcover و من ثم دفن فواتير بالسقف في المكان الجديد لتقوم بتوصيل احمال الحوائط الي عناصر انشائية اخري تتحمل الحوائط؟
> جزاك الله خير



كده ممكن نسيح حمل الحوائط على السقف و لا إيه ؟؟


----------



## م.إسلام (15 أبريل 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ماذا يحدث فى تصميم البلاطه ال( Waffle Slab) وماذا عن الحوائط التى تكون عليها وكيف يمكن التصرف فيها وكيف يتم تصميم هذه البلاطه أصلا



يا ريت حضرتك تكمل موضوع ال waffle slab لأنو موضوع مهم أشكرك شكرا عميقا


----------



## aymanallam (21 أبريل 2011)

من الممكن وضع كمرة مدفونة أذا كان أتجاة الحائط موازى للأعصاب
أم أذا كان الحائط عمودى على أتجاة الاعصاب فيتم عمل عصب رابط
تحت الحائط ويأخذ وزن الحائط مركز على الاعصاب .


----------



## أسامه نواره (29 يونيو 2011)

aymanallam قال:


> من الممكن وضع كمرة مدفونة أذا كان أتجاة الحائط موازى للأعصاب
> أم أذا كان الحائط عمودى على أتجاة الاعصاب فيتم عمل عصب رابط
> تحت الحائط ويأخذ وزن الحائط مركز على الاعصاب .


هنا نعود الى البدايه ومراجعة الاتى 


م/ أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 1- من الحلول الغير الاقتصاديه فى أى سقف أن تكون الكمرات المدفونه (الكمرات الهوردى) كمرات بسيطه ( simple beam) لماذا ؟ لاننا سوف نحصل على أعلى قيمه للعزوم ( w*l*l/8) وبالتالى على أقصى قيمة لسهم الهبوط ( deflection) كما أن نحصل على أكبر عرض تصميمى للكمره المدفونه لان عمق الكمره ثابت مما يؤدى الى زيادة الاوزان على الكمره نفسها
> 2- من الحلول الغير اقتصاديه أيضا أن يتم تحميل كمره على كمره بدون أن تكون هذه الكمرات مستمره أو أن تكون الكمرات مرتكزه مباشره على الاعمده
> 3- الحل الامثل للبلاطه الهوردى هو أن تكون الاعمده على مديول واحد أى على محور واحد هذا يؤدى الى أن تكون الكمرات الهوردى المدفونه مستمره( continous beam) هنا سوف نحصل على كمرات ذات عرض أقل وبالتالى الحمل الذاتى للكمره يكون أقل كما أن الحديد الرئسيى للكمره سوف يكون أقل وكذلك سهم الهبوط ( deflection) سوف يكون أقل
> ...


تقبل تحياتى


----------



## مازن1 (19 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير تعليق رائع


----------



## محمد سنبله (21 يوليو 2011)

اخي البلوكات لا تتحمل احمال والبلاطه الموجوده اعلي البلوكات مجرد cover فقط اما الحائط علي العصب عادي لانه عباره عن كمره تاخذ وزنها في الاعتبار فقط عادي جدا


----------



## م.إسلام (22 يوليو 2011)

محمد سنبله قال:


> اخي البلوكات لا تتحمل احمال والبلاطه الموجوده اعلي البلوكات مجرد cover فقط اما الحائط علي العصب عادي لانه عباره عن كمره تاخذ وزنها في الاعتبار فقط عادي جدا



إيه إلي إنت بتقولو ده !!!!!!!!!!! , يعني إيه البلاطه الموجوده اعلي البلوكات مجرد cover فقط ؟؟؟؟؟
هي البلاطه 10 سم تبقى cover ؟؟ إيه الكلام ده ؟؟؟ روح اقرا المشاركات كلها , دي لأساتذه كبار انا شخصيا مجيش فيهم ذره , لعلك تستفيد


----------



## نبعة المدينة (7 سبتمبر 2011)

محمد سنبله قال:


> اخي البلوكات لا تتحمل احمال والبلاطه الموجوده اعلي البلوكات مجرد cover فقط اما الحائط علي العصب عادي لانه عباره عن كمره تاخذ وزنها في الاعتبار فقط عادي جدا


اخي هناك اسس لا بد من معرفتها وهي ان البلاطه تحمل الجدار ولو انه تحت كل جدار نضع كمره لأصبح هذا النظام غير مجدي .وان هذا النظام هو منظومه متكامله اي ان الربس يجب دراسته من كل الجوانب كما ان المهندس اسامه ذكر ان وجود هذاه الكمره تحت الجدار ليست المشكله في وجودها ولكن المشكله في انها تفقد استمرارية الأعصاب وبالتالي يصبح كل عصب لوحده .single


----------



## عاصم88 (7 سبتمبر 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> ماذا أفعل عندما يقع حمل الحوائط على الاعصاب عند تصميم البلاطه الهوردى؟؟


السلام عليكم ... وتحياتي للمهندس أسامه نواره ولجميع الأخوة
بالنسبة لحمل الحوائط على الاعصاب هناك طريقة لاحتساب حمل الحوائط ويسمى ( التسييح للحمل ) ويتم عن طريق تجميع أطوال الحوائط الداخلية كلها ثم *الضرب في وزن المتر الطولي * للحائط فيعطينا الوزن الكلي اللحوائط ثم نقسم الوزن الكلي على مساحة السقف المراد تصميمه فنحصل على الوزن لكل متر مربع *يضاف الى الحمل الميت الدي تم *حسابه سابقا.
_ملاحظة/ يقسم الحمل بالنسبة للعصب على عر*ض *للعصب _
​


----------



## hemaadelw (12 سبتمبر 2011)

اذا كان الحائط موازى للعصب فنقوم بحساب وزن المتر الطولى من الحائط ونضيفه لأحمال العصب 
ثم نقوم بعمل special rib بكانة مقفولة وهذا العصب يكون حديده اكثر من حديد باقى الاعصاب وبالتالى قد نحتاج لزياده عرض هذا العصب...

اما لو كان الحائط عمودى على العصب فنقوم بحساب وزن المتر الطولى من الحائط ونقسمه على الاتنين لان العصب بيشيل 0.5 متر ونضيف هذا الوزن لحمل العصب ونصممه وفى هذه الحالة قد لا نحتاج للكانة المقفولة ونحتاج فقط لزياده قطر الحديد.....


----------



## نبعة المدينة (25 سبتمبر 2011)

aymanallam قال:


> من الممكن وضع كمرة مدفونة أذا كان أتجاة الحائط موازى للأعصاب
> أم أذا كان الحائط عمودى على أتجاة الاعصاب فيتم عمل عصب رابط
> تحت الحائط ويأخذ وزن الحائط مركز على الاعصاب .


على ما يبدو اننا في دائره مفرغه ..نعيد ما اكد عليه الكثيرون ان وجود الكمره تحت الجدار يحرمنا من استمرارية ألأعصاب ونقصد هنا (الموزايه للأعصاب ).وهذا نظرياً وعملياً.وان السلابه تكفي لنقل الحموله الى اقرب عصب
اما المتعامده معه بامكاننا وضعها ولا تسبب مشكله في تواصل ألأعصاب ولكننا لسنا بحاجه لها حيث انها سترتكز على ألأعصاب لأنها تتعامد عليه .
على كلاً لمن يصر ان يكون تحت الجدار عصب فهناك في المواصفات ان المجاز بين الجسور اذا زاد عن 4.5 متر(حسب الكود ) فيطلب عصب مزدوج موازي للعصب (يكون عرضه مثل عصبين اي عرض 20سم على ألأقل بامكانه ان يستغله تحت الجدار اذا تطابق ابعاده مع الجدار (طبعاً بدك تتعامل بالمخطط بحذر ..وهيك بنصيد عصفورين بحجر واحد.
وايضاَ ينصح بعمل عصب يسمى عصب قاطع بنفس ابعاد الاعصاب ولكن يكون متعامد عليها ويقترب مكانه من منتصف المجاز اذا كان جدار هناك قريب اغير مكان العصب القاطع (المتعامد )واضع هذا العصب تحت الجدار ..انه حس هندسي وخبره عمليه كل يجتهد حسب رأيه


----------



## نبعة المدينة (26 سبتمبر 2011)

engabogabr قال:


> الموضوع فعلا رائع . والبلاطات الهولو بلوك ممتازة جدا ولكن الفلات سلاب اسهل في المشاكل دي وبعدين الي عاوز يغير يدفع . وانا مالي .



انا عندي الهولوكور سهل جداً ولكن الفلات سلاب اهرب من تصميمه واتخوف ....
أما السبب فاننا هنا متعودين عليه والعامل يفهمك والصنايعي يفهمك كونه الدارج في ألأردن 
اما لو عملت فلات سلاب راح يطلبوا مني تفاصيل وسيسألوني عن كل صغيره وكبيره .واني اضطر ان لا اغادر الموقع حتى افهم الحداد واوضح كل قضيب حديد اين يضعه كون العماله هنا لا تعمل في هذا النظام الموجود في مصر حيث الكل يتسائل في هذا الملتقى عن سبب اختراق ألأعمده للسلابه ..وندخل في مسألة السماكه والكفر للحديد.. وايهم الفرش وايهم الغطاء.. وعن زيادة ابعاد ألأعمده .حتى نحل مشكلة ال punching shear.وعن تفاصيل وتفاصيل نحن بغنى عنها ان استعملنا الهولو كور (الربس ).وايضاً فان الدروب بانيل في الطوبار قد يأخذ وقت ونحن بغنى عنها في الهولو كور حيث الجسور المخفيه (والأوزان اخف ...حيث تصبح ثلاثة ارباع الوزن عنها في الفلات )مما يعني وزن اقل على ألأعمده وبالتالي على القواعد بالاضافه الى خاصيته في عزل الصوت ولا يوجد جسو ساقطه كما انه قابل للتشكيل واقصد هنا ان المالك (المستثمر ) لو طلب اي تعديل بان اضاف بلكونه مثلاً (طاير ) فاننا بسهوله وفي نفس الموقع اكون قادر على اضافة حديد علوي وتعديل فقط في كمره او كمرتين 
في كل بلد هناك نمط بناء ونمط عمل وما المهندس الا جزء من كل ليس وحده الموجود في الساحه
وقد نستنج انه قد يكون الهولو كور اقتصادي اكثر وايضاً عملي اكثر (من ناحية التنفيذ )


----------



## mohamed_fathy (26 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك مهندس اسامة .
وزادك من علمه . من خريجى مكتب نواره


----------



## نبعة المدينة (10 أكتوبر 2011)

mohamed_fathy قال:


> بارك الله فيك مهندس اسامة .
> وزادك من علمه . من خريجى مكتب نواره


المهندس اسامه المحترم 
أما آن ألأوان لفتح موضوع جديد وهو tow way solid slab
وكيف ان العزوم تختلف كثيراً عن الحل اليدوي وعلاقة الكمره مع السلابه .وكيف يبين لنا البرنامج ان السماكه كافيه (وضعتها 5 سم وهو رقم قليل جداً ومع ذلك لم يبين لي ان السماكه لا تكفي ...لماذا .واني ارى ان حسابها يدوي اسهل واضمن من برنامج سيف المشهو ر جداًفي تصميم البلاطات....الا اذا كنت اشياء كثيره لا اعرفها في السيف..
ولماذا نزيد الجسائه وهل هناك علاقة ذلك بما اقول احياناً تكون صحيحه واوقات خاطئه ..وطبعاً ما اخشاه عند تغيير الجسائه قد يؤثر على الكمره .. وكيف بنا ان نحدد b Flange هل نحسبها (عدنا للحل اليدوي ) ام هناك خيار بحيث يحدده البرنامج بقيمه كبيره ... ومن اسئلتي تعلم ان ما يهمني 
هو الكمره وتأثير البلاطه عليها ...بعض ألأحيان اجد اجوبه منطقيه وبعض ألأحيان اجدها غير منطقيه مما يجعلني اتردد في الاعتماد على البرنامج .


----------



## أسامه نواره (10 أكتوبر 2011)

نبعة المدينة قال:


> المهندس اسامه المحترم
> أما آن ألأوان لفتح موضوع جديد وهو tow way solid slab
> وكيف ان العزوم تختلف كثيراً عن الحل اليدوي وعلاقة الكمره مع السلابه .وكيف يبين لنا البرنامج ان السماكه كافيه (وضعتها 5 سم وهو رقم قليل جداً ومع ذلك لم يبين لي ان السماكه لا تكفي ...لماذا .واني ارى ان حسابها يدوي اسهل واضمن من برنامج سيف المشهو ر جداًفي تصميم البلاطات....الا اذا كنت اشياء كثيره لا اعرفها في السيف..
> ولماذا نزيد الجسائه وهل هناك علاقة ذلك بما اقول احياناً تكون صحيحه واوقات خاطئه ..وطبعاً ما اخشاه عند تغيير الجسائه قد يؤثر على الكمره .. وكيف بنا ان نحدد b Flange هل نحسبها (عدنا للحل اليدوي ) ام هناك خيار بحيث يحدده البرنامج بقيمه كبيره ... ومن اسئلتي تعلم ان ما يهمني
> هو الكمره وتأثير البلاطه عليها ...بعض ألأحيان اجد اجوبه منطقيه وبعض ألأحيان اجدها غير منطقيه مما يجعلني اتردد في الاعتماد على البرنامج .





م أسامه نواره قال:


> *ظرا لانتشار برامج الكمبيوتر الجاهزه فى عمل الحسابات الانشائيه بسرعه مزهله واعطاء نتائج يعتمد عليها المهندس الانشائى المصمم لاعداد لوحات ومخططات المشروع ونظرا لاتساع نظريات الحلول الانشائيه لهذه البرامج الجاهزه وعدم استطاعة اى مهندس الاحتراف للالمام والمعرفه بالفرضيات والاسس لكل برنامج وكذلك لعدم الاحتراف فى معرفة الاوامر وخبايها لكل برنامج لكى يصل الى الحل الامثل والسريع والآمن – كذلك الاستسهال فى تصيم البلاطه باستخدام الكمبيوتر على أن تكون من نوع البلاطه المسطحه (Flat Slab )كما أن الملاحظ فى الكثير من المبانى والتى حدث بها مشاكل هبوط فى الاسقف أو انهيار الاسقف كان غالبيتها الالم يكن كلها من نوع البلاطه المسطحه (Flat Slab )- لذلك وجدت من واجبى فتح باب للمناقشه لمحاولة الالمام لمعظم المشاكل والاخطاء التصميميه فى المبانى السكنيه والفيلات والعمارات السكنيه ومحاولت التذكيير بجزئيات من الحل اليدوى لعدم الوقوع فى أخطاء والتى تؤدى فى النهايه الى وجود منشا غير آمن أوبه عيوب تصميمه أو يحدث به انهيار جزئى.​*


*
الاخ المهندس \ نبعة المدينه 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حاولت فى البلاطه اللاكمريه التنبيه على خطوره البرامج الجاهزه المقفوله فى استخدامها للمهندس الانشائى المصمم وانه يجب ان يكون متمكن من الحل اليدوى وخبير فيه حتى يستطيع مضاهات ذلك بما يعطينا الساب والسيف والاستاد او اى برنامج اخر من نتائج ومقارنة ذلك ولا يصح الاعتماد نهائيا على هذه البرامج لانها تعمل بنظريات الجساءه والتى تستخدم فيها طريقة الحل باستخدام ال finite element وليس بطريقة المرونه أو اللدونه والتى تدرس لنا جميعا من المحيط الى الخليج فى كليات ومعاهد الهندسه وللاسف القليل منا من يدرس النظريات التى تعمل بها هذه البرامج لذلك تجد الحيره والتردد والتشتت فى كثير من الاحيان مما يواجه المهندس المصمم وأنا واحد منهم فى استخدام هذه البرامج ولذلك ملجئى الاخير والاول هو الحل اليدوى مع استخدام الخبره والمنطق الهندسى فى قبول النتائج من هذه البرامج الى ان يقضى الله امرا كان مفعولا وينصلح الحال وتتطور الامه العربيه وندرس هذه النظريات الحديثه لكى نتطور ويتطور العمل الهندسى ومعه المهندس المدنى بدلا من النظريات الباليه التى عفى عليها الزمن والتى سوف نكون معها اسيرى الاستعمار الداخلى الذى سوف لانتطور معه مع هذه البرامج 
نسأل الله بعد الثورات العربيه ان يختلف الحال 
لذلك انا شخصيا احل الاسقف للبلاطه العاديه بالطرق اليدويه وكذلك البلاطات الهوردى 
أما البلاطه اللاكمريه فيتم حلها بالساب او السيف مع الحل اليدوى ولايمكن الاعتماد على نتائج البرامج فقط
تقبل تحياتى 
​*


----------



## نبعة المدينة (10 أكتوبر 2011)

المهندس اسامه اشكرك على اجابتك .
كما تفضلت فان الحل اليدوي هو ألأهم بل الحس الهندسي هو اهم من النظري والبرامج .
ولكنني اعد ملف مع مثال واني اركز على tow way solidاعتقد انه ألأجدى للمعرفه حيث انه يحسب البلاطه والكمره .حيث يذكر الكثير انه في برناج السيف ينبغي تقليل الجسائه M11+M22=.25قد حاولت ذلك ولكن المشكله زادت ...عموماً سوف اجهز ملف واحاول وضع كل ألاحتمالات ..عساني ان اجد ألأنسب 
ويا حبذا لو عندك ملف وتضع في نفس المثال اكثر من حاله وايهما انسب 
وبالنسبه للثورات العربيه والتي فرحنا بها وخاصه في مصر القائده لهذه ألأمه فلم افقد ألأمل في هذه ألأمه ولم اقنط من رحمة الله ابدا ..ووالله يا اخي اني متفائل في هذه ألأمه التي أكرمها الله بالاسلام .والخير في وفي امتي الى يوم القيامه (حديث شريف )


----------



## نبعة المدينة (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*مثال محلول*

المهندس اسامه /المهندس اسلام ..المهندس احبك في الله 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ما يراودني هذا المثال tow way slab هو مثال للمهندس ياسر الليثي example one 
وقد حليت المثال بثلاث طرق ايهما افضل .
ورد اكثر من مره مقولة أن اذا ضربنا M11+M22 ضربناها ب 25% يكون انسب ولكن المشكله زادت حيث ان العزوم(السفليه اي الشد ) قد قلت وانا مستغرب انها قليله وزا من الفروق ..عموماً ما هو انسب حل 
وسؤال آخر لماذا يظهر ان البلاطه بحاجه الى تسليح قص وهذا امر غريب ارجو المساهمه من الجميع حتى نثري الموضوع .


----------



## نبعة المدينة (15 أكتوبر 2011)

نبعة المدينة قال:


> المهندس اسامه /المهندس اسلام ..المهندس احبك في الله
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ما يراودني هذا المثال tow way slab هو مثال للمهندس ياسر الليثي example one
> وقد حليت المثال بثلاث طرق ايهما افضل .
> ...



هل من مجيب


----------



## m_sweedy (17 يناير 2012)

ألف شكر لكم على المعلومات الممتازة والمناقشات المفيدة ونرجو استكمال المناقشة​


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (8 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع المفيد


----------



## القافله (7 نوفمبر 2012)

بسم الله ماشاء الله موضوع اكثر من رائع حياااااااااااااااكم الله جميعا


----------



## zeeko (7 نوفمبر 2012)

مهندس أسامه دايما مواضيعوا في الصميم


----------



## eng/ahmed99 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

اللة اللة موضوع شيق جدا


----------



## صالح سالم أحميدة (5 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم


----------



## عبدالعاطى سالم (14 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم 
يوجد برنامج انشائى عملى ومفيد جدا فى بلاطات الهوردى اسمه sta4cad يعطى نتائج دقيقة


----------



## عبدالعاطى سالم (14 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم 
اتجاه العصب يكون فى الاتجاه القصير او الطويل لانه باختصار لو كان بالقصير حيحمل على الكمرة الاضعف وهى التى مجازها طويل ولو كان فى الاتجاه الطويل سوف يسلح بحديد كثير مثال عصب بطول 7 متر يحتاج حديد سفلى 4 فاى 16


----------



## almass (20 فبراير 2016)

up


----------



## Do It (20 فبراير 2016)

استاذتنا الكرام تحية طيبة وبعد ,

عادة ما يتم حساب احمال هذا النوع من البلاطات بالطريقة القديمة 
Tributary Area 
هذا النوع من البلاطات وخاصة  ONE WAY RIBBED SLAB  شائع الاستخدام في بلدي العزيز فلسطين .
حيث يتم حساب حمل الاحمال المؤثرة للحوائط الداخلية عن طريق :
حساب وزن المتر الطولي من الحائط حسب نوعه وسماكته مضافا اليه وزن وجهين من القصارة الداخلية (محارة)
بعد ذلك حساب اطوال الحوائط الداخلية الكلية .
ومن تم نقوم بضرب حمل المتر الطولي KN/M * طول الكلي للحوائط M
ونحصل على وزن الحوائط الداخلية كحمل مركز KN
نقوم بقسمة هذا الحمل على مساحة السقف مخصوما منها الفتحات SLAB GROSS AREA 
فنحصل على حمل الحوائط الداخلية موزعا للمتر المربع 
SLAB INTERNAL PARTIONES LOAD = KN/M2

TOTAL SLAB DEAD LOAD = SLAB OWEN WEIGHT + SLAB COVERING + SLAB INTERNAL PARTIONES





يتم اهمال تاثير اوزان الحوائط الداخلية المحسوبة بهذه الطريقة سواء كانت موزاية او عمودية على الاعصاب .
عادة ما يكون طول الاعصاب لا يتجاوز 6 امتار 
عملية التحليل الانشائي للاعصاب كانها كمرات T SECTION 
لكن ايها الافاضل :
ماذا عن الحوائط الخارجية كيف نضيف احمالها على الاعصاب والكمرات والاعمدة والقواعد لنستمر في النقاش والجدل المفيد ؟


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (22 فبراير 2016)

الف شكر


----------

